# Wireless garage door opener



## vickieB (Feb 21, 2011)

If there is a reset button on the opener you can try that, near motor. Have done it at my home and usually fixes the problem. Recently it messed up again and resetting is not working. Having same problem as u only opening. With button keypad and remote. I can only close by holding down button!


----------



## retiredsparktech (Mar 8, 2011)

You have to look inside the opener. There's a print inside showing external connections. Sounds like a jumper is needed in the close circuit. Compare the unit with the one that works properly.


----------

